# Go kart built from a 80's MTD wizard



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

As i mentioned, i pick up cheep junk lawntractors from time to time- ive had this MTD wizard sitting under a tarp pretty much since i dragged it home after getting it free( because it had no deck and the motor was shot).

My nephew gave me the idea of making it into a go kart, since he's doing the same thing with his 80's yazoo RER tractor. Ive always wanted a go kart, just never could afford one.


So i decided to built it right and also safe. I bot a handful of parts from northern tools ( under the go kart section) - new 6" steel rims, straight 1" rear axle, 4 hubs (2 bering- 2 keyed) , a brake drum, pillow block berings and a heavy duty go kart clutch.

My plan is to keep the entire chassis/sheetmetal of the wizard, just lower it to a 4" ride height by mounting the axle straight in line with the front of the chassis ( where the motor mounts) - i kept the stock front axle, just raised it to the top of the chassis, bolted it solid, and will build entirely new spindles from 3/4" grade 8 bolts ( to lower the front more)- for now ill keep the stock steering setup. The seat will also be lowered some for more stability.


The wheels are a basic split steel rim, which need tubes- i plan on using some spare 6" tires i already have for now .

The rear chassis where the axle is mounted will need reinforcing ( to combat flex) - i plan on really using this machine when its finished, plus for future upgrades itll need to be strong.


My initial power plant is a 5HP honda horizontal shaft - i got this free with the wizard. The plus is i only need a kill switch- as its a pull start motor. Ill be making it a chain drive - im not sure if ill run a full length #35 chain ( about 2-3' long) or be making a jack shaft to reduce strain/slop. My inital axle sprocket will be around 4" - those can be bot at tractor supply ( steel sprockets with weld in centers).

At the moment between working extra hours and the up comming holidays, ive had no time to continue working on it- at the moment its a nearly stripped chassis with the front axle already bolted in. Ill make updates when i can.

Heres a before picture of the wizard:










Itll look totally different when its done.

As for a future upgrade, i plan on getting a horizontal twin motor for it and ill put direct steering on it.


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

A while ago, me and my friend made a racing tractor by taking a craftsman tractor chassis and an 18 hp opposed cylinder Briggs engine. We made it really cheaply by just putting a large sheave on the engine and a smaller one on the tyranny. I was surprised that it did not bog down at all. We put in a higher viscosity transmission oil and never had any problem with the transmission wearing or getting hot at increased RPM. We put ******* rigged headers on and reinforced the steering. We never had any problems with the tractor and we achieved a top speed of 45 MPH (according to GPS, seems a bit optimistic to me.) with really fast acceleration. I figured we would have had a lot more problems with it, especially the transmission but we never had any problems. We built the thing for only the cost of the sheaves to (20 bucks'ish).


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is just a play toy- ill probably just run it around here, and take it over to my nephews and buzz around with it - i have built a couple real modded tractors ( and a couple in the works) - i had a murray that went well over 45mph running a twin opposed 18.5HP - that was scarey fast with bad stock steering and no brakes- that came apart and the engine is going on my 91 mod MTD - its lowered ( about 2" from stock with a raised front axle and lower profile rear tires) - if i swap transmissions, itll get a real lowering and 6 speed trans- and real brakes. My initial experement was to see how fast a nearly stock MTD could go- on the cheep ( i have no money other the the purchase price of the tractor- $25 into it- everything else i had around).

Other mods im building are a 3 speed manual trans MTD and a agway ( murray) offroad tractor - a future mod is a 69 wheelhorse sheetmetal on a 2003 bolens chassis, will be low, fast and look like a rat rod .

My first few mod tractors were thrown together- these new ones will be tons safer to drive.

I noticed youre from Webster NY - I used to live up near Rochester NY- i moved south the fall of 2005.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't wait to see it finished, I've been thinking of something similar.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hopefully after the holidays i can get back to work on it - ill post updates when i can. 

I sorta planned something similar on my wifes LT12 craftsman- except itd use a verticle shaft motor. I was looking at my 69 broadmoors drive belt setup - front belt runs to a center twin pulley, then a second belt comes off and twists to the transmission vertically as well. I thought of using a straight rear axle and a pulley on the axle to drive it and a pulley type go kart clutch .


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

wow, nice to see a former Rochesterian that is enthusiastic about tractors. I was beginning to think I was the only country boy left up here. Lot's of city folk in Rochester unfortunately.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jsohn: I lived about an hour from Rochester - closest big city near me. I blame my friend for getting me hooked on tinkering on tractors- he had a well used and non running 1970 toro 550 in his driveway he wanted gone- so i went over, bot that then i noticed 2 other tractors lying around in the yard as well- i bot those also. That was way back in the 90's and i still have those 2 tractors today, along with 26 others i bot between up north and down here. I really like the fact that some of the worst looking tractors ive had actually run, and took very little to get them going- amazing that people just dont care to fix them up or maintain them and rather shell out a bunch of cash for a new one instead.


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

> amazing that people just dont care to fix them up or maintain them and rather shell out a bunch of cash for a new one instead.


Very true. The general population is pretty stupid.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jsohn said:


> Very true. The general population is pretty stupid.


And lazy!


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds interesting.Should look really cool lowered down.

I knew I shouldnt have read this post because all it does is make me want to work on my tractor project but I have to many other things going and not enough cash for them right now.(6x6 4wd is still on hold-need two matching transaxles)

I have some parts from a little 7hp pullstart rear engine tractor that I hope to use to make a little gokart out of.
It had a solid rear axle a seperate 3 speed with revese trans(vertical belt to horizontal chain) and I have several larger electric start engines and am thinking of using a centrifugal belt clutch.

I recently tore down several tractors and scrapped the parts I didnt want like the sheet metal and chassis's and rusted out decks.

I still have five runners in the yard.They add up quick I bought most of them for next to nothing.

I have a nice steel dash off a murray that I plan to use in an engine test stand.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When i plan projects i like to take my time and buy parts when i can afford them - i actually bot most the parts for the wizard last year , had a few other 'stock mower' projects to work on and try to get out of the shed first , but was unsuccessful ( they can wait till after the wizard is on 4 wheels and nearly done)- as it sits with parts invested, the wizard has under $200 into it- itll probably go near $250 or so after the sprocket and chain ( which i still need to get yet)- i dont think over all thats too bad ( considering most go karts run in the $600 and up range) , im going to 'over build it' in pre preparation for its next phase, all ill need to do is change to the larger motor and itll be ready to go with all my inital building.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*wizard...*

you mentioned your wizard as a MTD...

would you think a Western Auto Wizard would be a MTD also...?

1992 vintage i believe...

(having trouble finding cross reference for drive belt...)

(old belt is really worn out, would hate to play guess-ta-mate for replacement...)

william...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, the wizard name was used on multiple branded tractors i believe - the true way of telling its an MTD is the stacked pulley in the middle ( just in front of the drivers seat) called a 'variable pulley' - or should be called the transmission in its case - that pulley does all the actual gear changes - the transmission just makes it go forward or reverse.


----------

